# MTD 8/26 fuel line



## keyspr01 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello
First Post here
Going to be a bad winter here in SE PA, so its time to get my MTD 8/26 Tucumseh snowblower running
I swapped out the carb and that fixed the surging issue. I replaced the fuel line but now its leaking. Maybe it got to hot touching the engine and developed a leak so I have to fix that. What make of fuel line does it officially take and where can I buy? I might have bought the wrong fuel line,

To avoid running the line through the engine to the carb which is very tight, can I run the line over top panel and to the carb? What about running the line around the front panel where the primer is and around to the carb? Does the fuel line need gravity to feed to the carb?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Curious, how to you know that it is going to be a bad Winter ?

Our meteorologists on TV only guess !


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They tuck it in there so it's protected .... Just take the flywheel cover off and run it properly if you can not pull the new one through.

I but my fuel line in rolls from Amazon .....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

All gas engines need either gravity to feed fuel or a fuel pump. Yours is gravity feed.

Run the fuel line through the housing as intended by the manufacturer, safer, protected.

You need 1/4" ID & 7/16" OD, must be 7/16" OD. You need to buy reinforced black fuel line, not hollow gas tubing.

Feed it through by inserting a wooden dowel in to each piece of tubing or a short piece of threaded rod.


----------

